# Where are all the entry pics and where do we vote? It's the 16th but I see nothing



## Marieukxx (Apr 11, 2011)

??


----------



## TequilatheBetta (Apr 5, 2011)

I think it's voting right now, I'm not sure why. I just voted.


----------



## Bresn (Sep 1, 2011)

For where to vote is the same place when people enter their pic.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Go to the sticky on how to enter the contest. Click on the link so you can see the pics and vote.


----------



## Marieukxx (Apr 11, 2011)

I have and it comes up with nothing.


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Marieukxx said:


> I have and it comes up with nothing.


 

I voted just the other day?
You sure your going to the right place?


----------



## Hmongol (May 4, 2011)

agree this is all i see when i click on it.


----------

